# Preservation salary



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Good afternoon, 

i know we have some business owners on the site, i would like to know how much is the right rate to pay your (account managers) and i call it( am) because that's what we are. Just curious to know, i am been pay $17 p/h right now, would love to know if that's the right rate and what do you guys take into account to make your decision.

Thank you.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That's all relative to amount of business they are responsible for. Example: we paid 1 lady $34/hr equivalent ($72,000) but she managed subs in 2 States and another fella was at $20/hr but handled 1 State. 

Unfortunately the profit margins today I don't think it would be feasible?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

My account manager doesn't do hourly, to keep her I pay her 400.00 per week salary, I pay the all the taxes on top of the 400.00 per week and provide her with insurance. She manages all payroll and chases monies owed down, and she rarely works 30 hrs a week.

Other than accounts, invoices, payroll that's all she does, well she does play on Facebook a lot too. So basically I have no clue how much that would add up to per hour.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Zero, Zip, Zilch, Nada... I get nuttin..


My daughter on the other hand gets $22 an hour. Paid vacation and insurance.
But you also need to take into consideration where you are as well. If we lived closer to Chicago she would need to make more. If we were in the south suburbs less..


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

*Locale Dependent*

I think it matters where you live as well. The cost of living in Los Angeles vs. the cost of living in Memphis.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> That's all relative to amount of business they are responsible for. Example: we paid 1 lady $34/hr equivalent ($72,000) but she managed subs in 2 States and another fella was at $20/hr but handled 1 State.
> 
> Unfortunately the profit margins today I don't think it would be feasible?


I think it's a matter of what can you pay not so much what you want to pay. I'm all for my people making good money as long as I can afford it. 

The last thing we want to be is a company that keeps people down. I worked for some like that back in the day and I never understood it. 

I don't shop at Walmart because I don't understand why they don't treat their people better?


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> That's all relative to amount of business they are responsible for. Example: we paid 1 lady $34/hr equivalent ($72,000) but she managed subs in 2 States and another fella was at $20/hr but handled 1 State.
> 
> Unfortunately the profit margins today I don't think it would be feasible?


I am curious to know why you chose to go the hourly route rather than the salary route?


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

*thanks*

Thank u everyone for the feed back, i live in miami and the cost of living is just too much for what i make down here, i also just graduated with my mba and own around 45 k no bad compare to others on student loan, sadly and mba down here doesnt make as much, people tell me i need to move up state , texas, houston maybe?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> Thank u everyone for the feed back, i live in miami and the cost of living is just too much for what i make down here, i also just graduated with my mba and own around 45 k no bad compare to others on student loan, sadly and mba down here doesnt make as much, people tell me i need to move up state , texas, houston maybe?


Not sure how old you are but Ashville, NC is the place right now. It's amazing what is going on there. Corpus Christie, TX is also amazing!


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Not sure how old you are but Ashville, NC is the place right now. It's amazing what is going on there. Corpus Christie, TX is also amazing!


just turn 31


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I think it's a matter of what can you pay not so much what you want to pay. I'm all for my people making good money as long as I can afford it.
> 
> The last thing we want to be is a company that keeps people down. I worked for some like that back in the day and I never understood it.
> 
> I don't shop at Walmart because I don't understand why they don't treat their people better?


 I love Walmart.


----------

